# Michael's December Halloween Sale



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

The sales aren't over yet, guys!! I went into Michael's today and they had some fresh items in the discount Halloween pile. Everything is 80% off!!! I picked up a couple of the animatronics, a fiberglass pumpkin and a couple ground breakers. The also had some foam tombstones, a witch hat, some garland, and a couple Dia de Los Muertos things that were new. I asked the girl if it was stuff that had been hidden in the back and she said that it was all new off the truck. It's all stuff from one of those Chinese ships out in the harbor somewhere. She says they are still getting in new Christmas items; if you're into that sort of thing. lol She said she just put them out yesterday. I told her, I will be back next week to see what they will have next.
I got these animated items for $8/ea. The ground breakers were $4.40/ea. The fiberglass pumpkin was $5.








Happy H(a)unting.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice score, FB!


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice score, FB!


Thanks, I just got off the phone with them; they got another truck this week with more Halloween items they have put out. She said they were mainly the ceramics, some pillows and the foam crafts for kids. Not really worth the drive out there, but I have I to go out there tomorrow and I will give it a look over.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I was there last week and picked up two small posable skeletons for just over $8.00. Going back tomorrow to see if they have different things but really worth the trip.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

WHAT? Holy cow! That owl is VERY cool! I don’t see the pumpkin. Wonder if the stores here have anything? Outstanding score!


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Daphne said:


> WHAT? Holy cow! That owl is VERY cool! I don’t see the pumpkin. Wonder if the stores here have anything? Outstanding score!


I didn't take a pic of the pumpkin, it's just a decorative plaster pumpkin. This pic was one I took to send to my sister to show her what I had found.


----------

